# Pontiac Engine Identification



## megavars (Nov 13, 2004)

I tried all of the normal sites and can't find the details for this engine that I am thinking of buying for a '65 GTO.
This number is at the back of the engine by the distributer: D9778789
This number was stamped on the front of the engine block 450440 YV
It also has 092 Heads
Any help in determining Cubic inch, year, application, horsepower would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

megavars said:


> I tried all of the normal sites and can't find the details for this engine that I am thinking of buying for a '65 GTO.
> This number is at the back of the engine by the distributer: D9778789
> This number was stamped on the front of the engine block 450440 YV
> It also has 092 Heads
> Any help in determining Cubic inch, year, application, horsepower would be appreciated.


Give Pontiac Customer Assistance a call. Tell the CRM that answers that you need some assistance with engine identification of a Pontiac engine. Give them the numbers you provided here.

If they say they aren't sure they know where to get the information, tell them to contact Information Station.

FYI, Info Station is not available on the weekend so you won't get a response before Monday or Tuesday but they should be able to help you.

Greg


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

D9778789= Casting number for 1965 and 1966 389;
YV letter code  is for a 389CID 290hp 1966.
Here is another helpful site for Engine Identification


----------

